# Dolly Buster nicht umbedingt schön,aber recht interressant 9x



## Bond (31 Okt. 2011)




----------



## Spezi30 (31 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dolly Buster nicht umbedingt schön,aber recht interressant 12x*

das Thema finde ich gut - weil der Titel endlich mal das aussagt, was drin ist, keine reißerischen Übertreibungen. C-Promi und gut


----------



## CukeSpookem (31 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dolly Buster nicht umbedingt schön,aber recht interressant 12x*

(sülz) Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters (/sülz)

Nee ohne Quatsch - die sieht doch hier gut aus
Wenn ich mich an vieel früher erinnere, hatte sie kurze Haare und Tarnklamotten,
kam wohl grade vom Koreakrieg ...
Außerdem können an Halloween sowieso jede Menge Hexen gepostet werden !


----------



## posemuckel (31 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dolly Buster nicht umbedingt schön,aber recht interressant 12x*

... außerdem hat sie bestimmt viele Sachen drauf, von denen andere Frauen noch nicht einmal etwas gehört haben.


----------



## Franky70 (31 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dolly Buster nicht umbedingt schön,aber recht interressant 12x*

Man kann mit ihr sicher Spaß haben...
Danke.


----------



## LeFrogue (1 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Dolly Buster nicht umbedingt schön,aber recht interressant 12x*

Ich finde die Bilder sehr gut, und besser als frühere Aufnahmen. Schade dass der Teller auf dem einen Bild ist.


----------



## Jone (16 Apr. 2012)

Vor allem eine hammermäßige Figur.


----------



## helmut52 (16 Apr. 2012)

spitze --- vielen dank


----------



## boy 2 (16 Apr. 2012)

Dolly, Nora - Dancing Star - sympatisch!


----------



## KingLucas (19 Mai 2012)

ich würde es tun


----------



## Weltenbummler (20 Mai 2012)

Dolly hat sehr tolle Beine.


----------



## mrbee (20 Jan. 2013)

Hier ist der Themen-Titel auf jeden Fall Programm!


----------



## baumoser75 (18 Juni 2013)

irgendwie hat sie was,das stimmt


----------



## Punisher (18 Juni 2013)

es gibt Schönere


----------



## Bowes (23 Juli 2013)

Dolly hat sehr schöne Beine. Eine tolle Frau !!! :thx:


----------



## adrealin (23 Juli 2013)

Danke Danke Danke ! Wunderschöne Bilder ! Danke !


----------



## waldeck (31 Juli 2013)

muhaha i lov dolly


----------



## MrLeiwand (1 Aug. 2013)

geile pics thx


----------



## oasis_2010 (16 Aug. 2013)

also ich find die bilder top


----------



## tyrant1411 (28 Jan. 2014)

Danke! 

auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Absolute Traumfrau und wird von Jahr zu Jahr besser!


----------



## celebcraze (30 Jan. 2014)

sexy curvy hot


----------



## littel (2 März 2015)

über dieses Thema lässt sich streiten


----------



## speedrush (14 Mai 2015)

Danke für Dolly :thx:


----------



## heugens1909 (2 Juli 2015)

*AW: Dolly Buster nicht umbedingt schön,aber recht interressant 12x*



posemuckel schrieb:


> ... außerdem hat sie bestimmt viele Sachen drauf, von denen andere Frauen noch nicht einmal etwas gehört haben.



also mich würde sie sicher rumkriegen...


----------



## darksterxxx (15 Mai 2016)

Dominant verdammt sexy!


----------



## Skype (15 Mai 2016)

Oh mein Gott. Wenn man die Beutel anguckt und dann das Gesicht ^^


----------



## pbgoat (30 März 2020)

Also ich finde sie immernoch sehr ansehnlich! Danke.


----------

